# Yankee Drivers . . .



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2015)

I was going to make a joke about how yankee drivers are the worst in snow and ice. Whenever we have a really bad ice storm down here it's pretty common to see northern plates in the ditch, disproportionately to their numbers here. I guess they want to show us how to do it and get a little carried away. But I don't have the heart because one guy died in all this mess. I'm surprised no more than that did. 






Bad drivers are everywhere guys don't dogpile me - we have some of the worst drivers anywhere down here believe me.


----------



## SENC (Jan 10, 2015)

That is some scary stuff.


----------



## Brink (Jan 10, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Brink (Jan 10, 2015)

Leaves 1.5% unaccounted for

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 10, 2015)

When we get snow and ice around here, it's like a bunch of student drivers after a bar crawl... I stay home as much as possible.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 10, 2015)

Brink said:


> Leaves 1.5% unaccounted for


You have your share of Tonys up there, too.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 10, 2015)

Nice thing about the first snow here is that the idiots do not have cars anymore- safer the next day.

I do think this is appropriate here.


Gore the prophet predicts hotter weather just ahead..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 10, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I was going to make a joke about how yankee drivers are the worst in snow and ice. Whenever we have a really bad ice storm down here it's pretty common to see northern plates in the ditch, disproportionately to their numbers here. I guess they want to show us how to do it and get a little carried away. But I don't have the heart because one guy died in all this mess. I'm surprised no more than that did.
> .



Other than Florida, couldn't nearly any out of state plate be considered northern?

And, the northerners who move south are failed northerners. That's why they move south.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 10, 2015)

The whole Northerners in the ditch more thing down there- I talked to a civil engineer once and he says there are two reasons for that, The surface is finished differently down south on the roadways ( He said it had to do with faster water drainage or something) since the ice is a lot less common down there and also that they don't sand and de-ice to the extent we do up here (After a few weeks of salting the highway it has enough of a residue to de-ice itself somewhat it seems)

So combine those two things with a northerner that thinks he knows what he's doing and you get instant roadside decoration.

I also learned though the last time I was in Dallas that rental cars down there my have a tire that says all weather on it but it's sure not like the all weather tires I put on my vehicles up here.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2015)

I touched a nerve. I have never done that before . . . .

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SENC (Jan 10, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I touched a nerve. I have never done that before . . . .


Don't worry about it, yankees can be a bit sensitive. As soon as I have one more scotch, I'll jump in and help you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 10, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I touched a nerve. I have never done that before . . . .



Nah, No nerve. I had noticed the same thing one time when I was down south and that was the info I got. Up here the body shops put on extra guys to write estimates the week after the first snowfall of the year. I guess the 3 months between one winter and the next is enough for all the folks up here to forget how to drive in snow.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 10, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I touched a nerve. I have never done that before . . . .



Hell you are scared to go outside when it gets below 50 - how would you know how yankees do on ice...............

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 10, 2015)

I'll never forget the time though I was in Texas and they were closing interstates, roads, sidewalks, etc from some ice. I really needed to be on the road heading north and a cop said the only vehicles allowed had to have chains. He seemed a little surprised when I pulled a set out of the trunk. Nowadays I don't know if people even know what those are anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 10, 2015)

SENC said:


> Don't worry about it, yankees can be a bit sensitive. As soon as I have one more scotch, I'll jump in and help you.




i have to rememeber when I go to NC that all the eggs are drunk.................


----------



## SENC (Jan 10, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> i have to rememeber when I go to NC that all the eggs are drunk.................


I'll have one waiting on you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2015)

SENC said:


> Don't worry about it, yankees can be a bit sensitive. As soon as I have one more scotch, I'll jump in and help you.



That's okay Hen. I think I have all I can handle with the pissed of Yanks as it is I sure don't need any of your "help". Hell, even the Left Coaster Yankee-wanna-be's are joining in. Real Yankees don't even claim those liberal Washingtoners do they? I think they all drive Dodge's anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 10, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I'll never forget the time though I was in Texas and they were closing interstates, roads, sidewalks, etc from some ice. I really needed to be on the road heading north and a cop said the only vehicles allowed had to have chains. He seemed a little surprised when I pulled a set out of the trunk. Nowadays I don't know if people even know what those are anymore.



There's an entire chapter in "51 shades of Brink" devoted to chains.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2015)

I wish I didn't have any chains in December of 1988 I used them to go see my future ex wife. Without them I would have never been able to go. She was born in New Rochelle. That ought to give you my sentiments on chains and ice and crazy people born in cold weather.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 10, 2015)

Kevin said:


> That's okay Hen. I think I have all I can handle with the pissed of Yanks as it is I sure don't need any of your "help". Hell, even the Left Coaster Yankee-wanna-be's are joining in. Real Yankees don't even claim those liberal Washingtoners do they? I think they all drive Dodge's anyway.




Liberal left coasters- my @$$ some of us live in the desert. nice thing about it we do not have to worry about texicanirish coming north- they are skeered of white...........


----------



## Brink (Jan 10, 2015)

Bet there are few here who know where New Roc is, much less been there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Liberal left coasters- my @$$ some of live in the desert. nice thing about it we do not have to worry about texicanirish coming north- they are skeered of white...........



You always remind us that you live in the desert and all that stuff. If I lived in liberal land I would make up fantasies that there are differences too. I don't blame you Mike I support your efforts to distinguish yourself. I don't even blame you for trying to be a yankee. If I lived where you do, I would have an identity crisis as well. You have my sympathy because you are neither but you are both. Maybe you should call that place you live "deserted" and not desert.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2015)

Brink said:


> Bet there are few here who know where New Roc is, much less been there.



And even more that would like to use a time machine and nuke it . . .


----------



## Brink (Jan 10, 2015)

How do you nuke anything with a time machine?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 10, 2015)

Kevin said:


> You always remind us that you live in the desert and all that stuff. If I lived in liberal land I would make up fantasies that there are differences too. I don't blame you Mike I support your efforts to distinguish yourself. I don't even blame you for trying to be a yankee. If I lived where you do, I would have an identity crisis as well. You have my sympathy because you are neither but you are both. Maybe you should call that place you live "deserted" and not desert.



Not a Yank I am a westerner. I know where I live and am never Skeered to go outside. 4 seasons and love every damn one of them................ Also I know how to read a map- semi arid high mt desert............

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 10, 2015)

Brink said:


> How do you nuke anything with a time machine?



You buy a cheap time machine and wait for it to explode.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2015)

Brink said:


> How do you nuke anything with a time machine?



Einstein elaborated about it somewhat extensively. A time machine would not just be a means of travel, but a tool of creation. With a time machine, you could possibly even give a monkey a brain. Or even any kind of primate for that matter.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## SENC (Jan 10, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Einstein elaborated about it somewhat extensively. A time machine would not just be a means of travel, but a tool of creation. With a time machine, you could possibly even give a monkey a brain. Or even any kind of primate for that matter.


Sorry, then it would no longer be a monkey or ape. It would be smart.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2015)

SENC said:


> Sorry, then it would no longer be a monkey or ape. It would be smart.



I was making an example of something you certainly wouldn't want to do. But you make a good point.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 10, 2015)

From videos I've seen, every state has drivers like these haha. Can't believe how fast they were going and not noticing the mayhem in front of them. I'd say whoever died was someone from the cars in front of that one semi that was flying, freaking crazy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> From videos I've seen, every state has drivers like these haha. Can't believe how fast they were going and not noticing the mayhem in front of them. I'd say whoever died was someone from the cars in front of that one semi that was flying, freaking crazy.



The guy that died was a Canadian. Wrong place wrong time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 10, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Einstein elaborated about it somewhat extensively. A time machine would not just be a means of travel, but a tool of creation. With a time machine, you could possibly even give a monkey a brain. Or even any kind of primate for that matter.




Even a texan.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 10, 2015)

Soooo, 
Kevin rides his time machine to 1988 and nukes a city with his time machine. 

Unless he transported another time machine to a safe location, and he survived the blast, he would never be in future and capable of traveling back to nuke a city.

On another note, there was one storm in Dec. 1988 (based on weather stats from nearby city of White Plains) and it didn't really require chains.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Even a texan.....



Really? So you think there's hope?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 10, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Really? So you think there's hope?



Touche my friend!!!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2015)

Brink said:


> Soooo,
> Kevin rides his time machine to 1988 and nukes a city with his time machine.


No. This topic is way too deep for you monkeyman. Give it up before you prove it.



Brink said:


> Unless he transported another time machine to a safe location, and he survived the blast, he would never be in future and capable of traveling back to nuke a city.


No. This topic is way too deep for you monkeyman. Give it up before you prove it.



Brink said:


> On another note, there was one storm in Dec. 1988 (based on weather stats from nearby city of White Plains) and it didn't really require chains.


No. I said she was born there. Not that I drove there. This topic is way too deep for you monkeyman. Give it up before you prove it.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 10, 2015)

Did you all see a firework truck exploded after the whole thing.
http://www.cnn.com/2015/01/10/us/michigan-traffic-pileup/index.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 10, 2015)

Ok, ok, 
The former, future ex mrs. Kevin was birthed in New Roc.
But on or around 12/1988 she was somewhere that required tire chains. But the locale is not been disclosed for some reason.
The relevance to crappy northern drivers in Texas, a crash in MI and a spouse from lower Westchester, time travel, liberals and deserts makes no sense.

The only thing I can add is that ice cream has no bones.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2015)

Brink said:


> The only thing I can add is that ice cream has no bones.



Excellent! No we are getting somewhere. Let me ask you this . . . what floats?


----------



## SENC (Jan 10, 2015)

Brink said:


> The only thing I can add is that ice cream has no bones.


Are you sure about that?
http://www.icecreamct.net/tag/bone-marrow-ice-cream/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 10, 2015)

What floats?

In what medium? Geez! 

A halfway decent canoe will float on a lake, it sure as heck won't float over a mountain.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 10, 2015)

A duck will float, Or really little rocks.

And the Ozark Mountain Daredevils had a car over the lake.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Jan 10, 2015)

Kevin, why you asking silly questions when I'm trying to figure out that dang 1,9,4 sequence that "ain't right."?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> A duck will float, Or really little rocks.



Geez at least there's ONE MPFC fan . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 10, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> A duck will float, Or really little rocks.
> 
> And the Ozark Mountain Daredevils had a car over the lake.....



What will float on water? Yes a duck, very small rocks, bread, apples and cider.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2015)

Brink said:


> Kevin, why you asking silly questions when I'm trying to figure out that dang 1,9,4 sequence that "ain't right."?



This topic is way too deep for you monkeyman. Give it up before you prove it.


----------



## Brink (Jan 10, 2015)

Hmmmm.....

1 9 4
1 9 4
914
Ah HA! The area code to New Rochele, that kevin did not visit, with tire chains during the storm of 12/17/1988

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Jan 10, 2015)

It's getting late, so after I fart in your general direction, I'm off to bed.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2015)

SENC said:


> It's getting late, so after I fart in your general direction, I'm off to bed.



You'll be sorry for that because I have The Book of Armaments chapter 2 verses 9 through 21 . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 10, 2015)

And he may taunt you a second time!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 10, 2015)

SENC said:


> It's getting late, so after I fart in your general direction, I'm off to bed.



Off to castle Anthrax? Which happens to have a Grail shaped beacon.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------

